# Lump on back



## kimwojo (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello everyone! This evening I discovered a lump on Odie's back, right around where he got his vaccines (Rabies, last Parvo, Lyme disease) at the vet on Friday (12/11/09). I'm not sure if this is a normal reaction or something I should be more concerned about. It doesn't seem to hurt him when I touch it, I am able to move it around. I can see it if he is sitting and I am looking for it. He is acting completely normal. He is 3.5months old and weighs 35lbs. Any suggestions???


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure it is just from the injections. Do check from time to time that it is not changing in size.


----------



## kimwojo (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks! This is my first puppy on my own and I'm afraid I am a bit of a worrier. Always better to be safe than sorry!!! I don't have any children, so my pup and cats are my babies!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I worried about the same thing when mine was going through his vaccines. I didn't have GRF at the time either, so I was even MORE worried. Needless to say, the first couple of months of his life I was on the phone with the vet a LOT.


----------



## kimwojo (Dec 1, 2009)

My first pet was my cat, Armani, who is now a year and a half old. He was rescued from very poor living conditions at a young age and needed pretty intense medical attention at the beginning of his life. I was on the phone or visiting our local cat hospital at least once a week. Now, whenever I call to make an appointment, the staff know my voice and say "Is this Armani's mom" before I can identify myself!!!


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

It's a totally normal reaction to the vaccines. Lily got it too and we freaked out the first time...until our vet assured us that it's a totally normal reaction!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

That's a pretty normal reaction, but if it's still there in a week or two, I'd mention it to the vet.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

yes, it is a very normal reaction to the injections. Lexi had the same thing happen, and it took a good 3-4 weeks for it to finally go down. Just keep your eye on it, just to be sure it is getting smaller. Like I said, it may take awhile to be fully gone.


----------



## Bumblebee (Dec 16, 2009)

Bumblebee had a lump on him for a long time. We took him to the vet and it turned out to be nothing. Just keep an eye on it. Make sure it doesn't get any bigger.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Gilmour came home with a tube of homeopathic medicine called "thuja occidentalis" as provided by the breeder.

He got a few small tablets twice a day for I think 3 days after each vaccination session.

Does it work? Who knows, but he never had any vaccination issues...


----------

